# Some Fall Colors. Gf Etc



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Out and about. At the sisters etc. Took some nice shots while touring around


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Never get tired of seeing your little friend James, but I've got to say that the fall looks beautiful there. No where near as colourful here yet, too flaming damp to have any decent colours show just yet.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol. its not the same little friend! I moved up the ladder somewhat. I asked the other to move out. got tired of eating chinese food


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah, you fickle fellow ... How you talk the ladies to letting you shoot them in such close proximity, I dinna know. Most gals would be very, very self-conscious. You must be doing something right. 

Beautiful shots ... colors are starting to change here, and temperatures finally -- blessedly -- dropping.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks! lol

Some more from this weekend. I am trying to hit 20,000 images before 1 year of owning the camera! Was playing again with color select


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Stunning stuff. What the H am I doing in this city, I need to get out of town....


----------

